# York, SC, ID#A047289, unknown, M, 4Y/O



## King James (May 28, 2011)

He looks handsome. Hopefully he will find a good home. I have contacted the shelter trying to get more information. I was transferred to another number that went unanswered. I did leave a message to call back though.










I am a male, sable and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 4 years old.

www.PetHarbor.com pet:YORK.A047289

*York County Animal Control* 
713 Justice Blvd 
York, SC 29745 
Phone: (803) 628-3190
[email protected]


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

This guy is available for rescue only!

I talked to the shelter over the phone. I was told he is only available to rescues. Not sure about his due date. I was on hold for about 10 minutes waiting for an answer. I'll try again after work since I'll have more time to sit on the phone.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

This guy really needs help. I found out he has to find a home by 5PM EST tomorrow, July 28th!!!! Do any of you know of a rescue that can get him? I'd be willing to help with transportation.


----------

